# Worst Puppet Since Bunsen Honeydew (hamid Karzai)



## AWP (Nov 17, 2010)

Last week Karzai was positive the raids would end and the Afghans would run the war.

Then Gen. David "Double Penetration" Petraeus (I like that because of his initials. I crack me up) shows up with a new plan and suddenly Karzai is on board with it. I "get" that Karzai has to save some face in front of his people, but this makes him look like a buffoon. I didn't know Sarah Palin was Pashtun.....what is "Going rogue" in Pashtu or Dari?

Sheesh....

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/1...irms-natos-military-campaign/?test=latestnews



> WASHINGTON -- A senior NATO official says Gen. David Petraeus had a "frank, open and constructive discussion" with Afghan President Hamid Karzai, in which Karzai confirmed his support for NATO's military campaign, including controversial special-operations night raids.
> 
> The official says the face-to-face, hourlong meeting in Kabul was the first time Petraeus and Karzai had spoken since Karzai called for a drawdown of NATO military activities including the night raids. Karzai made those comments in an interview Saturday with The Washington Post.
> 
> The NATO official said Petraeus reminded Karzai that the raids are carried out with Afghan forces.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm sure DARPA are working on something to raise people from the dead, can we please have Massood back?


----------



## Dame (Nov 18, 2010)

If that's true then I want Reagan back.


----------



## AWP (Nov 18, 2010)

Dame said:


> If that's true then I want Reagan back.



Eh...Reagan fucked up Afghanistan by giving it to the ISI and Pakistan, but hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 18, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Eh...Reagan fucked up Afghanistan by giving it to the ISI and Pakistan, but hindsight is always 20/20.



True, but that also kicked the Soviets in the crotch, which helped bring them down.
I think Bush's mistakes were more crippling then Reagan's, putting A-stain on the backburner and concentrating (poorly) on Iraq allowed the ISI, A-, and TB to regroup.  We should have concentrated on A-stain for a few more years then moved to Saddam.


----------



## AWP (Nov 18, 2010)

SOWT said:


> True, but that also kicked the Soviets in the crotch, which helped bring them down.
> I think Bush's mistakes were more crippling then Reagan's, putting A-stain on the backburner and concentrating (poorly) on Iraq allowed the ISI, A-, and TB to regroup. We should have concentrated on A-stain for a few more years then moved to Saddam.



I see it as an unbroken chain of stupid which led us here. Our desire to beat the Soviets ultimately empowered Pakistan and the ISI. Bush I ignored the country while a civil war raged yet went to Somalia. The TB popped up as a result of the civil war and Clinton had several opportunities to deal with UBL and didn't. Bush II shows up and the UBL issue was discussed but downplayed by the CIA...and then freaking Iraq plus our dependence on Pakistan now, we just never broke the chain and still aren't.


----------

